# Help - Setup advice Onkyo 875



## grood7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an onkyo 875 with a bose acoustimass 10 woofer and sat speakers - i rest to factory settings due to redec - i had a ps3 hooked up as main blue ray player - i put everything together and assigned the ps3 to hdmi 2 - i get the setup screen and set all the usual - i bought hdmi 1.4 cables and now i have no picture on hdmi 2 if i choose hdmi 3 i get sound only - any ideas otherwise i have a big hunk of nothing sitting therelddude:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure that you have HDMI "yes" selected in the user menu for the output. If you did a reset it would have defaulted back to composite out.


----------

